
You'll Never Really Be Your Own Boss - Jhsto
https://blog.bugmuncher.com/2016/01/11/youll-never-be-your-own-boss.html
======
bobby_9x
"Even if you run business with millions of customers, they will always be your
bosses. Your bosses will always be able to hire you, pay you, fire you, and
influence how you spend your day. You will never really be your own boss, so
having as many bosses as possible is the next best thing."

If you are a freelancer, yes. You basically are replacing one boss with many.

However, if you sell a product, you design the product the way you want and
your customers buy it.

They don't tell you exactly what needs to be added, when it needs to be
released, or any other sort of controls you have when working for someone.

I own my own company now and make all of these decisions myself.

